# WTB or Trade...115mm stem for 100mm



## ccat (Nov 19, 2004)

Does anyone have a giant alloy/carbon look stem in 100mm they would be willing to sell or trade for a 115mm.Must be in excellent shape.If so please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## ccat (Nov 19, 2004)

Never mind...Just decided to buy another bike as I have been having sizing probs since day one with this bike..Just purchased a size medium.Once it gets here I will be putting my 2003 TCR composite 1 on e-bay if anyone is interested.Size large with a little over 500 miles on it.


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*How tall are you?*

And what size cm do you normally ride? I'm 5'10" with fairly normal proportions, and usually ride a 55cm Litespeed. I ordered the Medium TCR Comp, which felt really good when I rode it .


----------



## ccat (Nov 19, 2004)

k7fle said:


> And what size cm do you normally ride? I'm 5'10" with fairly normal proportions, and usually ride a 55cm Litespeed. I ordered the Medium TCR Comp, which felt really good when I rode it .


I,m also about 5'10".Just a hair under.I also have what I would consider normal arm length and inseam for my height.I could have made the Large fit and I did have it set up fairly close.But I had to flip the stem which I really did not like. I wanted a shorter stem and then I thought about going to a shorter crankset.When all was done I figured it was just as well to get a size medium as everyone seems to say that giant is "right on" with thier sizing.
My last bike was a Nishiki and the frame was 58 CM.But the reach felt different.I could not get the size large Giant to feel this way.And I felt VERY comfortable on the Nishiki.Hopefully my new Medium will work out fine.


----------

